# Chi come Ala Destra?



## 7vinte (28 Luglio 2020)

Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?


----------



## Teddy (28 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?



Mi piacerebbe molto uno fra Orsolini del Bologna e Moura del Tottenham.


----------



## Molenko (28 Luglio 2020)

Federico Church.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (28 Luglio 2020)

Molenko ha scritto:


> Federico Church.



Ma magari. Oltre ad essere forte è anche milanista. Comunque avresti dovuto scrivere Frederick Church.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?



Chiesa se si cerca un interprete da ampiezza, profondità e cross coi tempi di gioco corretti (scelta che ci porterebbe poi anche a risparmiare sulla scelta del terzino : con chiesa ne basta uno 'regolare') .
Orsolini se si cerca un attaccante esterno da palleggio e che prende la traccia interna. Con Orsolini però poi serve un terzino che sappia giocare da ala aggiunta.

Se il budget lo consente ci sarebbe di meglio, ovviamente.


----------



## Chrissonero (28 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?



Martin Odegaard


----------



## Le Grand Milan (28 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?



Lorenzo Pellegrini. Un giocatore di classe sempre con la testa alta e la sua bellissima tecnica . Poi è italiano quindi una vantaggio notevole per cementare il famoso zoccolo duro.
Pellegrini tutta vità!


----------



## goleador 70 (28 Luglio 2020)

Vorrei Boga 
Per giocare a destra oppure a sinistra con Rebic seconda punta


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Luglio 2020)

Boga. Ma il Sassuolo ti chieda la luna


----------



## hiei87 (29 Luglio 2020)

Pedro a 0 avrebbe potuto essere un buon acquisto, ma dovrebbe essere già della Roma. 
Thauvin era un gran bel profilo, ma quest anno ha avuto grossi problemi fisici.
Lucas del Tottenham immagino sia proibitivo come costi, ma ovviamente sarebbe tanta roba per noi. Lo stesso dicasi per Ferran Torres, che credo sia nel mirino di tutte le big europee.
Fekir sarebbe un altro profilo interessante. Costi elevati, ma gioca nel Betis, non dovrebbe essere inarrivabile.
Oodegard sembra maturo, ma per l'evoluzione che ha avuto lo considero più mezz'ala che esterno, anche perchè, con Ibra sempre più rifinitore e regista avanzato, preferirei un esterno che punti la porta, alla Rebic.
L'Orsolini visto quest anno potrebbe essere una buona scommessa.
Questi sono alcuni nomi, in ogni caso spero si faccia una scelta orientata più sulle caratteristiche del giocatore e sulla sua adattabilità al contesto che sul nome in sè.


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Boga. Ma il Sassuolo ti chieda la luna



Boga è devastante partendo da sinistra. A destra è depotenziato di brutto. Poi tutta fascia. Non ha la tigna, garra alla Rebic.


----------



## Zenos (29 Luglio 2020)

Deulofeu.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Luglio 2020)

Quest anno mi tengo Castillejo + Saelaemaker.

Quel ruolo é la sesta-settima prioritá del Milan e tutto non si puó fare.

Potendo scegliere prenderei Chiesa o Ferran Torres

Volendo risparmiare...

Mi piaceva Hee-chan Hwang, ma é appena andato al Lipsia per 15 milioni.

C’é Under che magari la Roma da via a poco, magari in scambio con Paquetá...

Una via di mezzo, caro, ma non sulla luna... Adama Traoré, Orsolini.


----------



## diavolo (29 Luglio 2020)

Everton


----------



## Stex (29 Luglio 2020)

depay gioca a dx?


----------



## mark (29 Luglio 2020)

Secondo me non arriverà nessuno, vorrebbe dire vendere Castillejo o Saelamakers e non mi sembra si stia andando in questa direzione. Detto questo il nome di Orsolini mi ispira abbastanza, sicuramente meno sponsorizzato di Chiesa, ma non sono sicuro che gli sia inferiore.


----------



## diavoloINme (29 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quest anno mi tengo Castillejo + Saelaemaker.
> 
> Quel ruolo é la sesta-settima prioritá del Milan e tutto non si puó fare.
> 
> ...



Serve un profilo fisico se vogliamo svoltare.
Il nostro esterno deve saper riempire anche l'area e farsi sentire.
Abbiamo svoltato con rebic perchè quando si butta in area ha fisico da 11 e assieme a ibra aumenta i grattacapi per la difesa avversaria.
I profili alla under, nano sul piede opposto con la sola giocata a rientrare, li lascerei anche perdere.
Orsolini, per dire, a under rifila 10 cm e quasi 10 kg e infatti in area di rigore il bolognese si fa sentire laddove under si perde.
Forte anche di testa orsolini, avendo uno stacco notevole e un buon terzo tempo, nel dettare il passaggio e attaccare lo spazio.
Guardiamoli questi aspetti per non ritrovarci più in rosa un suso che gioca solo con palla tra i piedi.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (29 Luglio 2020)

Il belga lo darei in prestito 
Poi sinceramente prenderei un esterno con caratteristiche da attaccante... Castillejo ha caratteristiche più da rifinitore.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Luglio 2020)

avendo i soldi ,prenderei a prescindere Zaniolo


----------



## Djerry (29 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quest anno mi tengo Castillejo + Saelaemaker.
> 
> Quel ruolo é la sesta-settima prioritá del Milan e tutto non si puó fare.
> 
> ...



Sull'esterno destro come bassa priorità io sono meno sicuro.

E' vero, abbiamo due giocatori in ascesa e diventati strutturali nel sistema, quindi visto l'andazzo conservativo è facile pensare che "siamo a postissimo così". Ma questo sarà un punto debole nostro.

Casty e Saele sono troppo simili e soprattutto entrambi non fanno sognare. Non garantiscono 10 gol e presenza in area, faticano nel taglio in area, non sono adatti a palleggiare, non hanno uno contro uno che spacca le partita.
Certo lo spagnolo ha trovato dimensione, offre quantità, ma un 4231 ambizioso ha bisogno di più talento puro o gamba devastante secondo me in almeno uno dei due slot.

Tanti bei nomi fatti, ne butto lì altri due limitandomi a chi conosco ed ho visto:
-Adam Hlozek: è un bambino, ma questo è esattamente il tipo di profilo adatto alle spalle di Castillejo, per inserirlo gradualmente. Talento sopraffino, sa fare tutto e pure segnare, potrebbe pure non richiedere così tanto tempo ad esplodere.
-Ismaila Sarr: nel filone atleta devastante, questo retrocesso col Watford potrebbe essere un'occasione.

P.S.: preceduto in molti punti da [MENTION=2581]diavoloINme[/MENTION]


----------



## Milo (29 Luglio 2020)

Io stravedo in boga ma “purtroppo” anche se fa entrambe le ali lui preferisce a sinistra per rientrare col destro.

Io prenderei anche un usato di lusso come di Maria, ma non penso gli possa interessare.

Depay sinceramente non ricordo da che lato gioca.

Penso che dovrà essere il nostro acquisto top di questa estate (considero ibra ancora qua) e non dovremo sbagliare se vogliamo almeno il quarto posto.


----------



## Milo (29 Luglio 2020)

Ripensavo sui nomi, abbiamo perso il treno Berjwin e Olmo, oppure mi piacerebbe (impossibile) strappare Greenwood dello United


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Luglio 2020)

Djerry ha scritto:


> Sull'esterno destro come bassa priorità io sono meno sicuro.
> 
> E' vero, abbiamo due giocatori in ascesa e diventati strutturali nel sistema, quindi visto l'andazzo conservativo è facile pensare che "siamo a postissimo così". Ma questo sarà un punto debole nostro.
> 
> ...


Ismaila Sarr l’avrei detto anche io ma poi c’era la pletora dei... “collezioniamo Giocatori dalle retrocesse” (Roca, Sarr)..


----------



## kipstar (29 Luglio 2020)

il ruolo mi pare coperto. è ovvio che si può sempre migliorare......ma non credo faremo nulla in quel ruolo.....imho.


----------



## overlord (29 Luglio 2020)

Salah? 

Usato sicuro: BALE ?

OK....vai di Orsolini


----------



## koti (29 Luglio 2020)

kipstar ha scritto:


> il ruolo mi pare coperto. è ovvio che si può sempre migliorare......ma non credo faremo nulla in quel ruolo.....imho.



A me pare il ruolo in cui stiamo messi peggio insieme al terzino destro. Spero non pensino di poter arrivare in Champions con Saele e Castillejo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Luglio 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> A me pare il ruolo in cui stiamo messi peggio insieme al terzino destro. Spero non pensino di poter arrivare in Champions con Saele e Castillejo.



concordo in toto, la fascia destra è dove bisogna andare veramente a puntellare ma dipenerà dal mercato in uscita. Per me servono sia esterno destro che terzino destro. 

Come esterno destro propongo Calvin Stengs (forse troppo offensivo) dell' AZ Alkmar. Sogno Jadon Sancho del BVB ma so che è impossibile per costi


----------



## sipno (29 Luglio 2020)

Io provereo a chiedere Dembelé al Barça.


----------



## sipno (29 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> concordo in toto, la fascia destra è dove bisogna andare veramente a puntellare ma dipenerà dal mercato in uscita. Per me servono sia esterno destro che terzino destro.
> 
> Come esterno destro propongo Calvin Stengs (forse troppo offensivo) dell' AZ Alkmar. Sogno Jadon Sancho del BVB ma so che è impossibile per costi



Buonanotte... è valutato più di 100 mln.. e solitamente dalla valutazione si passa al doppio. Quindi per prenderlo devi sganciare realisticamente almeno almeno 140 mln a stare bassi.

Incredibile come il borussia tutti gli anni venda a strabene.


----------



## Milo (29 Luglio 2020)

koti ha scritto:


> A me pare il ruolo in cui stiamo messi peggio insieme al terzino destro. Spero non pensino di poter arrivare in Champions con Saele e Castillejo.



Concordo, a destra siamo molto scarsi/acerbi (saele).

Se vogliamo puntare alto ci vuole ben altro


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2020)

Uno dei miei preferiti in questi ultimi 3 anni era Saint-Maximin.
Ma da quando è andato in Premier non l'ho più seguito. 
Ma leggo di statistiche folli sul numero di dribbling a partita. 

Qualcuno ha potuto seguirlo un po?


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Quest anno mi tengo Castillejo + Saelaemaker.
> 
> Quel ruolo é la sesta-settima prioritá del Milan e tutto non si puó fare.
> 
> ...



Come titolari, perché Noi abbiamo bisogno di un titolare li, quali sono i sei ruoli più’ prioritari a cui ti riferisci?
Non rispondermi vice Hernandez o vice bennacer perché un titolare in rosa e’ maggiormente prioritario di una riserva.
Se invece pensi che la coppia attuale sia all’altezza di una squadra da champions e’ un altro discorso.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Luglio 2020)

sipno ha scritto:


> Buonanotte... è valutato più di 100 mln.. e solitamente dalla valutazione si passa al doppio. Quindi per prenderlo devi sganciare realisticamente almeno almeno 140 mln a stare bassi.
> 
> Incredibile come il borussia tutti gli anni venda a strabene.



eh sì, il BVB lo prese dall' Accademy del City per 7 milioni. Gran colpo direi.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (29 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Uno dei miei preferiti in questi ultimi 3 anni era Saint-Maximin.
> Ma da quando è andato in Premier non l'ho più seguito.
> Ma leggo di statistiche folli sul numero di dribbling a partita.
> 
> Qualcuno ha potuto seguirlo un po?



Non l'ho seguito, ma St. Maximin ha statistiche folli sui dribbling (meglio di lui solo Messi, Neymar e Zaha in Europa) ma anche al Nizza era così. Corsa dribbling ma veramente poco altro. A mio parere non un profilo su cui puntare.


----------



## Anguus (29 Luglio 2020)

Credo che si voglia dare fiducia a Saele e Casti, però qualcuno lì davanti dovrà arrivare, a quel punto credo si punterà sulla versatilità.


----------



## Anguus (29 Luglio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Non l'ho seguito, ma St. Maximin ha statistiche folli sui dribbling (meglio di lui solo Messi, Neymar e Zaha in Europa) ma anche al Nizza era così. Corsa dribbling ma veramente poco altro. A mio parere non un profilo su cui puntare.



Inadeguato al gioco di Pioli secondo me.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Luglio 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Come titolari, perché Noi abbiamo bisogno di un titolare li, quali sono i sei ruoli più’ prioritari a cui ti riferisci?
> Non rispondermi vice Hernandez o vice bennacer perché un titolare in rosa e’ maggiormente prioritario di una riserva.
> Se invece pensi che la coppia attuale sia all’altezza di una squadra da champions e’ un altro discorso.



Io dico cosa puoi fare con pochi soldi e il mercato bloccato per il covid.
Devi assolutamente prendere un terzino destro perché i due che abbiamo non valgono il titolare della Spal.

Poi devi rimpiazzare i buchi che hai:
Via Biglia dentro uno che si divida i 150 slot da titolare con Bennacer e Kessie.
Via Bonaventura e dentro un trequarti.
Dentro un terzo centrale affidabile che diampiú garanzie di Duarte e Musacchio e che abbianvelocitá.
Qualcuno che non obblighi Zlatan a giocare 50 partite a 40 anni,

Queste le prioritá, perché li siamo a zero, non abbiamo nessuno (tranne il centrale se ti fidi di Duarte).

Finito questo non ci sono soldi. O vendi Paquetá a 25 milioni (ma a chi? Pure dopo covid...) o li sei e li rimani.

I titolari per 10/11 sono quelli
Donnarumma
X Kjaer Romagnoli Hernandez
Bennacer Kessie
Castillejo Chalanoglu Rebic
Ibrahimovic.

Punto piú debole é Castillejo che peró sará sostituito solo se lui e Paquetá avranno offerte rilevanti, quindi direi non quest anno.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Luglio 2020)

Djici ha scritto:


> Uno dei miei preferiti in questi ultimi 3 anni era Saint-Maximin.
> Ma da quando è andato in Premier non l'ho più seguito.
> Ma leggo di statistiche folli sul numero di dribbling a partita.
> 
> Qualcuno ha potuto seguirlo un po?



Io visto in 2 partite ha fatto bene, ma non é un fenomeno.
Difensivamente rispetto a Castillejo perdi tanto e davanti guadagni, ma in totale non andrei oltre a Castillejo e 5 milioni per StMax.


----------



## Freddiedevil (29 Luglio 2020)

Io avendo Rebic dall'altro lato punterei piú su un assistman che su un goleador, sempre mancino ovviamente e ovviamente uno rapido.

Non mi dispiace Orsolini, mi piacciono Lukebakio, Buendia, Tsygankov e Raphinha che han caratteristiche diverse, ma andrebbero disciplinati tatticamente.

Unico non mancino per cui farei follie, che per me fa la differenza é Adama Traoré, giocatore per cui io personalmente stravedo.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?



A meno di cessioni, non credo sia una priorità. 

Ripartiremo da Castillejo titolare, scommettendo sulla crescita di Rafael Leao.


----------



## Djici (29 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io visto in 2 partite ha fatto bene, ma non é un fenomeno.
> Difensivamente rispetto a Castillejo perdi tanto e davanti guadagni, ma in totale non andrei oltre a Castillejo e 5 milioni per StMax.



Non sto dicendo che sia un fenomeno. Anche perché non l'ho nemmeno seguito in premier... Ma un giocatore con quelle qualità se si mette ad essere anche efficace hai vinto al superenalotto. 
Ricordo quello che si diceva di CR7 quando era solo un dribblomane molto fumoso. 
Insomma su di lui ci puoi sperare. Su un Samu o un Saele invece sai benissimo cosa hai in mano ed è quasi impossibile sperare di vedere altro.


----------



## el_gaucho (29 Luglio 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io dico cosa puoi fare con pochi soldi e il mercato bloccato per il covid.
> Devi assolutamente prendere un terzino destro perché i due che abbiamo non valgono il titolare della Spal.
> 
> Poi devi rimpiazzare i buchi che hai:
> ...



Ci può stare che la società ragioni in questi termini.
Ma chiedo la tua opinione, secondo te la stessa squadra di quest’anno, che nonostante la super rimonta post Covid e’ sesta, con dietro il Napoli in vacanza dopo la vittoria della coppa Italia e a 15 punti dalla Lazio quarta che dopo la lunga sosta non ha fatto un punto neanche per sbaglio, Con l’aggiunta di terzino titolare e qualche riserva, arriverà tra le prime 4 l’anno prossimo?


----------



## Zosimo2410 (29 Luglio 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ci può stare che la società ragioni in questi termini.
> Ma chiedo la tua opinione, secondo te la stessa squadra di quest’anno, che nonostante la super rimonta post Covid e’ sesta, con dietro il Napoli in vacanza dopo la vittoria della coppa Italia e a 15 punti dalla Lazio quarta che dopo la lunga sosta non ha fatto un punto neanche per sbaglio, Con l’aggiunta di terzino titolare e qualche riserva, arriverà tra le prime 4 l’anno prossimo?



Se zebra é quello di quest anno, arriviamo davanti a Lazio (Ha CL) e Roma, dietro a Juve e Inter. Atalanta e Napoli partono avanti, ma sono tutte da valutare.
Per me siamo quinti ad ora. Ma poi c’é il campo.


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2020)

E' giunto il momento che si provi la scommessa Berardi. Bisogna tentare, ha ormai numeri importanti per la serie A, da diversi anni. Il potenziale per essere un giocatore di livello ce l'ha, di testa sembra sia maturato. Il problema è il fisico, lo trovo ancora gracilino, ma su questo ci si può lavorare. Se scommessa si deve fare, io la faccio su di lui. Prendere un giocatore giovane straniero che non sai come si adatta al nostro campionato, rischi di spendere inutilmente ed essere costretto a tenere titolare di nuovo castillejo o salecoso. 
Orsolini francamente è un mediocre. Non ci vedo nulla di travolgente. 

L'ideale per noi sarebbe stato Kulusevski ma i gobbi hanno speso cifra folle pur di assicurarselo. Lasciamo perdere Bernardeschi per cortesia, so già che la juve proverà a sbolognarlo da noi, ma è un fosso da evitare. Così come da evitare è Chiesa, giocatore che non vale assolutamente 50 mln chiesti.
Per cui, a cifre contenute se è possibile, prendo tutta la vita Berardi.


----------



## Giangy (30 Luglio 2020)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Come da titolo, chi come ala destra per il Milan?



Sono sincero, io ho sempre ammirato Willian come ala destra, ma prenderlo è fantascienza ora come ora... per l'ingaggio più che altro, anche se dovrebbe lasciare il Chelsea a zero, non la vedo per nulla facile, anche per la folta concorrenza. In alternativa dico Depay o il sud coreano Song, ma pure qui è molto complicato prendere il sud coreano dagli Spurs. Altrimenti punterei come dicevo prima, uno trà Depay, Boga o Lucas Moura.


----------



## admin (30 Luglio 2020)

corvorossonero ha scritto:


> E' giunto il momento che si provi la scommessa Berardi. Bisogna tentare, ha ormai numeri importanti per la serie A, da diversi anni. Il potenziale per essere un giocatore di livello ce l'ha, di testa sembra sia maturato. Il problema è il fisico, lo trovo ancora gracilino, ma su questo ci si può lavorare. Se scommessa si deve fare, io la faccio su di lui. Prendere un giocatore giovane straniero che non sai come si adatta al nostro campionato, rischi di spendere inutilmente ed essere costretto a tenere titolare di nuovo castillejo o salecoso.
> Orsolini francamente è un mediocre. Non ci vedo nulla di travolgente.
> 
> L'ideale per noi sarebbe stato Kulusevski ma i gobbi hanno speso cifra folle pur di assicurarselo. Lasciamo perdere Bernardeschi per cortesia, so già che la juve proverà a sbolognarlo da noi, ma è un fosso da evitare. Così come da evitare è Chiesa, giocatore che non vale assolutamente 50 mln chiesti.
> Per cui, a cifre contenute se è possibile, prendo tutta la vita Berardi.



Ma no, dai. Berardi è lentissimo. A destra c'è bisogno di qualcuno che faccia le buche sul campo. Nel calcio di oggi c'è assoluto bisogno si velocità, in particolare davanti. A sinistra c'è Rebic, ed è ok. Calhanoglu è una lumaca. Ibra è Dio ma non è più esplosivo come un tempo. A destra serve un velocista in grado di saltare l'uomo e fare gol.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (30 Luglio 2020)

Di ali destre c'è la penuria, ruolo complicato.

Se a una cifra decente dico Orsolini va, in attesa di permetterci di meglio


----------



## Konrad (30 Luglio 2020)

Adama Traorè...quello ci serve a destra. Ha velocità impressionante e gran fisico. Le difese inglesi lo temono, quelle italiane le aprirebbe come cozze. Qui Boga viene dipinto come un Messi e il vecchio Gervinho si mangia il 50% dei difensori


----------



## corvorossonero (30 Luglio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma no, dai. Berardi è lentissimo. A destra c'è bisogno di qualcuno che faccia le buche sul campo. Nel calcio di oggi c'è assoluto bisogno si velocità, in particolare davanti. A sinistra c'è Rebic, ed è ok. Calhanoglu è una lumaca. Ibra è Dio ma non è più esplosivo come un tempo. A destra serve un velocista in grado di saltare l'uomo e fare gol.



fosse per me andrei a prendere oggi stesso Bale, Di Maria, Asensio. Ma sono giocatori inarrivabili. Come giovani c'è Sancho, ma anche lui ha costi assurdi. Altrimenti si deve pescare tra le scommesse, ma una scommessa come Chiesa a 70 mln io non lo farei mai, la florentia viola ci molla il pacco come alla juve con Bernardeschi. Quello da prendere era lo svedese del parma, kulusevski.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Luglio 2020)

Il mercato delle ali destre è molto difficile, i giocatori già forti non possiamo permetterceli e quelli giovani in rampa di lancio non sono molti.
Per me sarà l'acquisto di una ala destra forte sarà il termometro per capire se davvero si vuole puntare al quarto posto oppure sono solo chiacchiere e parole al vento. Il nome da cerchiare in rosso deve essere Chiesa, visto che non vedo molti giocatori di quel livello. Altri elementi interessanti Lukebakio o Stengs, ma andiamo su talenti che sono ancora grosse incognite.


----------



## Milo (1 Agosto 2020)

Io mi sto convincendo che secondo me potremmo fare un affare con Berardi, non costa quanto chiesa, è ancora giovane, italiano, quest’anno direi che non ha fatto cappellate e se viene con la testa giusta e del primo Berardi di Sassuolo può diventare molto forte.

Ormai l’ho nella testa che ci starebbe benissimo da noi


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Agosto 2020)

Prenderanno Bernardeschi. Vedrete...


----------



## alcyppa (1 Agosto 2020)

Non è il mio preferito, è inarrivabile ma io vorrei tantissimo Adama Traoré e per un semplice motivo: è quanto di più antitetico possibile a Suso.


----------



## Giangy (1 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prenderanno Bernardeschi. Vedrete...



Pure io ho questa sensazione... io spero e mi auguro di sbagliarmi, non lo vorrei mai uno come la Bernarda in squadra, non mi piace in poche parole. Però sembra che in questi giorni, rifiuti un trasferimento a Napoli. Io spero sempre che vada al Napoli o all’estero. Ha un ingaggio molto alto poi.


----------



## sipno (1 Agosto 2020)

Io direi di vedere chi cerca di prendere il BVB e mi fiderei del loro buon gusto


----------



## koti (1 Agosto 2020)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Prenderanno Bernardeschi. Vedrete...



Ha uno stipendio fuori portata per noi grazie a dio.


----------



## Ambrole (4 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io dico cosa puoi fare con pochi soldi e il mercato bloccato per il covid.
> Devi assolutamente prendere un terzino destro perché i due che abbiamo non valgono il titolare della Spal.
> 
> Poi devi rimpiazzare i buchi che hai:
> ...



Analisi perfetta, anche io la vedo esattamente così. 
Non puoi andare a fare una rosa da 35 giocatori e per noi cedere non è facile. I fondi son quelli che sono, se hai la capacità di andare a prendere giocatori validi a poco puoi combinare qualcosa in più, ma se vuoi le cosiddette "certezze" secondo me l'unica slot da titolare che puoi andare a riempire è quella del terzino destro. Gli altri saranno alternative per dare fiato ai titolari


----------



## Ambrole (4 Agosto 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ci può stare che la società ragioni in questi termini.
> Ma chiedo la tua opinione, secondo te la stessa squadra di quest’anno, che nonostante la super rimonta post Covid e’ sesta, con dietro il Napoli in vacanza dopo la vittoria della coppa Italia e a 15 punti dalla Lazio quarta che dopo la lunga sosta non ha fatto un punto neanche per sbaglio, Con l’aggiunta di terzino titolare e qualche riserva, arriverà tra le prime 4 l’anno prossimo?



No


----------



## Ambrole (4 Agosto 2020)

I giocatori ideali anche se con caratteristiche diverse sarebbero 
Traore o chiesa. Il primo è irraggiungibile, vogliono 90 milioni, su chiesa credo si vada sotto in realtà sui 45 milioni, infattibile? Probabile, però sistemeremmo quel ruolo alla grandissima.
Per un discorso di fattibilità, direi sarr, ma pure qui si parla di circa 35 milioni. È alla nostra portata?
Orsolini?? mah....mi convince poco, poi leggo cifre spaventose, 60-70 milioni....questo vale 25, non scherziamo.

Insomma bisogna andare a pescare qualcuno con le caratteristiche giuste a un prezzo sui 15-20-25 milioni, qui devono essere bravi i dirigenti. Altrimenti si resta con casti e saele ed amen. Però a quel punto la Champions la vedo molto molto molto dura


----------



## Davidoff (5 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se zebra é quello di quest anno, arriviamo davanti a Lazio (Ha CL) e Roma, dietro a Juve e Inter. Atalanta e Napoli partono avanti, ma sono tutte da valutare.
> Per me siamo quinti ad ora. Ma poi c’é il campo.



Se l'unico titolare che prenderemo sarà il terzino destro arriveremo un'altra volta sesti, pochi ****i. La striscia positiva post-lockdown non mi convince per niente, abbiamo troppa gente mediocre negli 11 e ci mancano giocatori che saltino l'uomo e creino superiorità numerica, prenderne uno così (esterno destro?) è il minimo sindacale. Se puntiamo al quarto posto non possiamo vivacchiare, Napoli e Atalanta le vedo più forti e se stiamo un altro anno senza CL prevedo cessioni pesanti.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Agosto 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Ci può stare che la società ragioni in questi termini.
> Ma chiedo la tua opinione, secondo te la stessa squadra di quest’anno, che nonostante la super rimonta post Covid e’ sesta, con dietro il Napoli in vacanza dopo la vittoria della coppa Italia e a 15 punti dalla Lazio quarta che dopo la lunga sosta non ha fatto un punto neanche per sbaglio, Con l’aggiunta di terzino titolare e qualche riserva, arriverà tra le prime 4 l’anno prossimo?



Va detto che la Lazio ha fatto 78 punti nonostante abbia perso lo scontro diretto con noi al ritorno.

E noi abbiamo chiuso il girone d’andata a 25 punti. Sai cosa significa questo? Che per arrivare agli stessi punti di Lazio e Atalanta (e in CL ci sarebbero andate Milan e Atalanta, in tal caso, in quanto la Lazio era in svantaggio negli scontri diretti sia con noi che con la Dea, mentre noi eravamo in svantaggio solo con la Dea) avremmo dovuto fare 53 punti nel girone di ritorno. Con i punti disponibili, in un intero girone, che sono 57. Ti sembra una cosa che sarebbe stata anche solo lontanamente possibile? No perché 53 punti li fece la Ndranghetus nel girone d’andata 2018/2019. E così, a spanne, penso avesse una rosa “leggermente” superiore. 

Secondo me non ha molto senso dire “abbiamo fatto un girone di ritorno da paura e siamo arrivati sesti”, perché questo è successo per la concomitanza di quattro fattori:

1. La Lazio ha fatto la quarta migliore annata della sua storia lunga 120 anni.

2. L’Atalanta ha fatto la migliore annata in assoluto della sua storia.

3. Lazio e Atalanta non solo hanno fatto, contemporaneamente, nello stesso anno, rispettivamente la quarta e la migliore stagione dei loro 120 e 113 anni di storia per media punti, ma, facendola, *hanno portato la quota quarto posto ad un livello che situa questo campionato al secondo posto per quanto riguarda il record mondiale di ogni tempo dei campionati europei per la quarta posizione* (col primo posto detenuto dall’Arsenal 2013/2014 che fece 79 punti). Mi spulciai le statistiche giorni fa proprio per inquadrare quanto e in che misura questo campionato avesse avuto una quota quarto posto facilmente replicabile (e ricordo che, statisticamente, già i 72 punti del 2016/2017 e 2017/2018 sono merce rara, con la quota quarto posto che, anche considerando solo i campionati a 20 squadre nei quali il quarto posto valeva la Champions - quindi escludendo tutti quelli dal 2011/2012 al 2016/2017, in cui c’era il terzo posto-, era mediamente sui 68 punti, comunque inferiore ai 70).

4. Il Milan ha fatto uno dei cinque peggiori gironi d’andata dal dopoguerra.

Capisci bene che tutti questi fattori messi insieme, contemporaneamente, avrebbero reso impossibile la conquista del quarto posto anche se con Ibra a Gennaio fosse arrivato pure Messi (perché sono sicuro che nemmeno con Ibra e Messi insieme avremmo fatto 53 punti nel girone di ritorno, quest’anno, in quanto non avremmo comunque avuto una squadra all’altezza dell’obiettivo negli altri reparti).

E spero sia chiaro che una annata maledetta del genere, nella quale tutti i fattori avversi si coalizzano contro il Milan, sia difficilmente replicabile.




Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Se zebra é quello di quest anno, arriviamo davanti a Lazio (Ha CL) e Roma, dietro a Juve e Inter. Atalanta e Napoli partono avanti, ma sono tutte da valutare.
> Per me siamo quinti ad ora. Ma poi c’é il campo.



Per me con un Ibra di quest’anno abbiamo tutte le carte in regola per giocarci il quarto posto alla pari, specie se prenderemo un terzino destro decente e un’ala decente.

Comunque l’anno scorso mettevo il Milan al settimo posto, personalmente, https://www.milanworld.net/milan-da-ottavo-posto-vt80103-post1904833.html#post1904833 (e tali eravamo fino a Gennaio, aldilà del fatto che abbiamo underperformato per le prestazioni costantemente da ex calciatori -o meglio, da non calciatori, quali sono- di Suso e Piatek. Nonostante quei due pesi morti, fino all’arrivo di Ibra eravamo comunque a -3 dal settimo posto, quindi ci stava come valutazione) e siamo arrivati sesti.

Quindi dico che siamo da quinto posto così il Milan migliorerà di una posizione il mio pronostico, come lo scorso anno.


----------



## Beppe85 (5 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Va detto che la Lazio ha fatto 78 punti nonostante abbia perso lo scontro diretto con noi al ritorno.
> 
> E noi abbiamo chiuso il girone d’andata a 25 punti. Sai cosa significa questo? Che per arrivare agli stessi punti di Lazio e Atalanta (e in CL ci sarebbero andate Milan e Atalanta, in tal caso, in quanto la Lazio era in svantaggio negli scontri diretti sia con noi che con la Dea, mentre noi eravamo in svantaggio solo con la Dea) avremmo dovuto fare 53 punti nel girone di ritorno. Con i punti disponibili, in un intero girone, che sono 57. Ti sembra una cosa che sarebbe stata anche solo lontanamente possibile? No perché 53 punti li fece la Ndranghetus nel girone d’andata 2018/2019. E così, a spanne, penso avesse una rosa “leggermente” superiore.
> 
> ...



Concordo praticamente in tutto con te ma ho una piccola considerazione in più da aggiungere.
Secondo me i nostri dovrebbero capire che tolta la Juve, tutte le altre non sono per nulla distanti. La grande Inter di Conte gioca ancora con d'ambrosio in difesa! Biraghi, Moses a fine carriera...Sanchez liberato a zero dallo United... insomma dobbiamo capire che non partiamo battuti contro nessuno. La Roma vendera' ancora, la Lazio ha la coperta cortissima e comunque i difetti e le lacune di alcuni titolari alla lunga verranno fuori esattamente come quest'anno. Anche l'Atalanta non è veramente così forte singolarmente.
Palomino, Caldara, Pasalic ... non hanno 11 fenomeni e Gomez che a mio parere è davvero forte... inizia anche ad invecchiare.
Spero che ibra rinnovi e dica a tutti che si deve puntare allo scudetto. Solo puntando in alto si potrà arrivare in Champions e finalmente tornare a casa.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Io dico cosa puoi fare con pochi soldi e il mercato bloccato per il covid.
> Devi assolutamente prendere un terzino destro perché i due che abbiamo non valgono il titolare della Spal.
> 
> Poi devi rimpiazzare i buchi che hai:
> ...



-Dumfries 
-Koopmeiners(anche se temo arriverà Florentino)
-Brahim Diaz/Jean Pyerre(Szoboszlai credo sia inarrivabile)
-Fofana
-Scamacca

Ci metterei la firma sinceramente. Sarebbe un grosso upgrade, mancherebbe un sostituto di Theo decente ma credo si ripiegherà su qualcuno già in rosa,poi da capire chi ci sarà tra Krunic, Pobega o chi per loro a completare il centrocampo. 
Numericamente ci saremmo tutto sommato.

Comunque sarebbe una squadra che inizia ad avere un senso finalmente, completa quasi in tutti i reparti e da puntellare di anno in anno in base alle esigenze.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Va detto che la Lazio ha fatto 78 punti nonostante abbia perso lo scontro diretto con noi al ritorno.
> 
> E noi abbiamo chiuso il girone d’andata a 25 punti. Sai cosa significa questo? Che per arrivare agli stessi punti di Lazio e Atalanta (e in CL ci sarebbero andate Milan e Atalanta, in tal caso, in quanto la Lazio era in svantaggio negli scontri diretti sia con noi che con la Dea, mentre noi eravamo in svantaggio solo con la Dea) avremmo dovuto fare 53 punti nel girone di ritorno. Con i punti disponibili, in un intero girone, che sono 57. Ti sembra una cosa che sarebbe stata anche solo lontanamente possibile? No perché 53 punti li fece la Ndranghetus nel girone d’andata 2018/2019. E così, a spanne, penso avesse una rosa “leggermente” superiore.
> 
> ...



Il dire “abbiamo fatto un Girone di ritorno eccezionale e siamo arrivati sesti” non significa che ci aspettavamo il
4 posto dopo il girone d’andata, ma è’ per sottolineare che le classifiche alla Galliani non hanno valore. Il campionato dura 38 partite e noi da 10 anni o per il girone d’andata o per il ritorno o per gli infortuni o per l’inquinamento atmosferico ecc ma 4 non ci siamo mai arrivati. Anche dopo il primo anno di Gattuso E un ottimo girone di ritorno si diceva, con una preparazione adeguata con rino, pochi innesti mirati ecc ecc andiamo in champions. Mi hai fatto l’elenco di tutte le congiunture astrali che ci hanno tolto le possibilità per i primi 4 posti quest’anno, ma io ricordo l’anno scorso con un inter falcidiata da faide interne e un allenatore esonerato de facto per il campionato successivo, Roma e Lazio ai loro minimi e comunque 4 non siamo arrivati e non ditemi che era per un punto perché anche l’Atalanta poteva dire che nelle prime 7 partite non avevano mai vinto e l’Inter nelle ultime di campionato le stava perdendo tutte.
In due mi avete fatto il panegirico all’ottimismo ma avete concluso dicendo che siamo da 5 posto ma c’è la giochiamo, che poi è’ quello che ho detto io ed e’ proprio quello che voglio sottolineare. Se ogni anno siamo da 5/6 posto ma c’è la giochiamo, non meravigliamoci che 4 non ci arriviamo mai. Il Liverpool ha fatto 98 punti l’anno scorso e sono arrivati secondi. Non hanno detto “ ah vabbè il city ne ha fatti 99 e non succede mai” ma hanno fatto in modo di migliorare e l’anno dopo hanno fatto 99 punti 
Alla fine dei conti la palla e’ rotonda e certo che ce la giochiamo con tutti, ma se la speranza è’ di affidarsi alle statistiche o pensare che aggiungendo un poco in più all’anno scorso facciamo sicuramente meglio, qui allora mi preoccupo.
Dopo tanti anni che siamo lontani dal calcio che conta, se abbiamo una base e possiamo costruire, vale la pena fare gli sforzi necessari per colmare tutte le lacune. Fare una squadra per dire” partiamo quinti ma ce la giochiamo”, non ci esclude dalla lotta, ma la storia degli ultimi anni dice che non è stato sufficiente.


----------



## capitano4 (5 Agosto 2020)

Se dovessi completare la rosa in questo momento probabilmente proverei a prendere:

- Boga (prezzo sui 25mln, da considerare l'ingaggio davvero basso)
- Dumfries (essere capitano del PSV a 24 anni qualcosa ti dice sulla personalità)
- Smalling (prezzo 18mln, in questo caso l'ingaggio è più alto, ma ha dimostrato di starci alla grande nel campionato italiano)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> -Dumfries
> -Koopmeiners(anche se temo arriverà Florentino)
> -Brahim Diaz/Jean Pyerre(Szoboszlai credo sia inarrivabile)
> -Fofana
> ...



Concordo.

Riuscissimo a piazzare tutti gli “esuberi” :
(Reina, Donnarumma A., Conti, Calabria, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Laxalt, Halilovic, Paquetá) non dico tanto, al prezzo necessario per non avere minusvalenza, avremmo molto piú spazio di manovra. Ma la tua ipotesi mi sembra realistica.

Completeremo l’anno prossimo, ma intanto iniziamo a dare un senso alla squadra.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2020)

el_gaucho ha scritto:


> Il dire “abbiamo fatto un Girone di ritorno eccezionale e siamo arrivati sesti” non significa che ci aspettavamo il
> 4 posto dopo il girone d’andata, ma è’ per sottolineare che le classifiche alla Galliani non hanno valore. Il campionato dura 38 partite e noi da 10 anni o per il girone d’andata o per il ritorno o per gli infortuni o per l’inquinamento atmosferico ecc ma 4 non ci siamo mai arrivati. Anche dopo il primo anno di Gattuso E un ottimo girone di ritorno si diceva, con una preparazione adeguata con rino, pochi innesti mirati ecc ecc andiamo in champions. Mi hai fatto l’elenco di tutte le congiunture astrali che ci hanno tolto le possibilità per i primi 4 posti quest’anno, ma io ricordo l’anno scorso con un inter falcidiata da faide interne e un allenatore esonerato de facto per il campionato successivo, Roma e Lazio ai loro minimi e comunque 4 non siamo arrivati e non ditemi che era per un punto perché anche l’Atalanta poteva dire che nelle prime 7 partite non avevano mai vinto e l’Inter nelle ultime di campionato le stava perdendo tutte.
> In due mi avete fatto il panegirico all’ottimismo ma avete concluso dicendo che siamo da 5 posto ma c’è la giochiamo, che poi è’ quello che ho detto io ed e’ proprio quello che voglio sottolineare. Se ogni anno siamo da 5/6 posto ma c’è la giochiamo, non meravigliamoci che 4 non ci arriviamo mai. Il Liverpool ha fatto 98 punti l’anno scorso e sono arrivati secondi. Non hanno detto “ ah vabbè il city ne ha fatti 99 e non succede mai” ma hanno fatto in modo di migliorare e l’anno dopo hanno fatto 99 punti
> Alla fine dei conti la palla e’ rotonda e certo che ce la giochiamo con tutti, ma se la speranza è’ di affidarsi alle statistiche o pensare che aggiungendo un poco in più all’anno scorso facciamo sicuramente meglio, qui allora mi preoccupo.
> Dopo tanti anni che siamo lontani dal calcio che conta, se abbiamo una base e possiamo costruire, vale la pena fare gli sforzi necessari per colmare tutte le lacune. Fare una squadra per dire” partiamo quinti ma ce la giochiamo”, non ci esclude dalla lotta, ma la storia degli ultimi anni dice che non è stato sufficiente.



Ti potrei citare il caso Lazio.
L’hanno scordo 59 punti a 10 punti dalla champions.
Quest anno aggiunge Lazzari e Jony e da continuitá al resto del blocco

Risultato: champions con quasi-record di 82 punti (e senza covid sarebbero stati probabilmente di piú).

Tante volte serve insistere con piccoli aggiustamenti.
Noi comunque dobbiamo tagliare i costi quindi non possiamo fare all-in prendendo chissá chi.


----------



## el_gaucho (5 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti potrei citare il caso Lazio.
> L’hanno scordo 59 punti a 10 punti dalla champions.
> Quest anno aggiunge Lazzari e Jony e da continuitá al resto del blocco
> 
> ...



Speriamo sia come dici tu. Come te e tutti gli altri qui dentro, voglio solo vedere il Milan che fa io meglio possibile.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Ti potrei citare il caso Lazio.
> L’hanno scordo 59 punti a 10 punti dalla champions.
> Quest anno aggiunge Lazzari e Jony e da continuitá al resto del blocco
> 
> ...


La Lazio l'anno scorso aveva fatto un campionato pessimo, non puoi citare il suo caso, perchè i loro giocatori chiave avevano fatto un campionato sotto tono per ragioni contrattuali o perchè volevano andarsene. Quest'anno i vari Savic e Luis Alberto sono semplicemente tornati sui loro livelli standard, tutto qui.
Noi siamo aggrappati a Ibra e serve qualcosa di più perchè non possiamo contare solo sullo svedese.


----------



## Zosimo2410 (5 Agosto 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La Lazio l'anno scorso aveva fatto un campionato pessimo, non puoi citare il suo caso, perchè i loro giocatori chiave avevano fatto un campionato sotto tono per ragioni contrattuali o perchè volevano andarsene. Quest'anno i vari Savic e Luis Alberto sono semplicemente tornati sui loro livelli standard, tutto qui.
> Noi siamo aggrappati a Ibra e serve qualcosa di più perchè non possiamo contare solo sullo svedese.



Lo stesso potresti dire dei vari Ibrahimovic (non c’era!) Chalanoglu, Kessie, Kjaer (non c’era!), Rebic... nel nostro girone di andata. Alcuni non c’erano, altri dovevano acquisire consapevolezza, altri non avevano spazio, tutti erano inseriti in un non-gioco.

Non dico che sará cosí. Ma non é affatto una diversitá enorme


----------



## BOMBASSA (5 Agosto 2020)

VI indico
Mustapha Bundu 23 anni 3 mil sembra MANE' MA DESTRO (extra comunitario)
Lirim Kastrati 21 anni 2 MIL veloce (extra comunitario)
Adam Hlozek 18 anni 9 mil (da prendere subito)
Ismaïla Sarr 22 anni 24,5 mil (extra comunitario)


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (5 Agosto 2020)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> 
> Riuscissimo a piazzare tutti gli “esuberi” :
> (Reina, Donnarumma A., Conti, Calabria, Musacchio, Rodriguez, Laxalt, Halilovic, Paquetá) non dico tanto, al prezzo necessario per non avere minusvalenza, avremmo molto piú spazio di manovra. Ma la tua ipotesi mi sembra realistica.
> ...



Arrivassero quei 5 che ho scritto puoi permetterti di individuare i profili per il prossimo anno già e non è una battuta, le società serie operano così.

Se poi si dovesse operare bene in uscita si potrebbero fare 1-2 acquisti interessanti, come sostituto di Theo + altro innesto a centrocampo oppure provare per il famoso esterno destro.


----------



## Ambrole (5 Agosto 2020)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> -Dumfries
> -Koopmeiners(anche se temo arriverà Florentino)
> -Brahim Diaz/Jean Pyerre(Szoboszlai credo sia inarrivabile)
> -Fofana
> ...



Ah c'è la metterei sì la firma sarebbe un mercato coi fiocchi e contro fiocchi e che come dici tu, se non raggiunge l'obbiettivo il prossimo anno, almeno mette delle solide basi per riuscirci.la.stagione successiva


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (23 Novembre 2020)

ragazzi questa discussione è dell'estate ma il problema ala destra rimane ancora. Purtroppo Samu in un Milan che vuole puntare in alto è inadeguato, perde troppi tempi di gioco e ha pochissimi gol nel sangue. Che ne pensate di Calvin Stengs dell' AZ, in perfetta sintonia con la politica giovani del Milan o Florian Thauvin che potrebbe lasciare a zero l' OM? hanno la gamba per il 4-2-3-1 visto che giocano in un 4-3-3? a Gennaio servirebbe veramente un acquisto li al posto dell' andaluso con saelemaker da primo sostituo.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi questa discussione è dell'estate ma il problema ala destra rimane ancora. Purtroppo Samu in un Milan che vuole puntare in alto è inadeguato, perde troppi tempi di gioco e ha pochissimi gol nel sangue. Che ne pensate di Calvin Stengs dell' AZ, in perfetta sintonia con la politica giovani del Milan o Florian Thauvin che potrebbe lasciare a zero l' OM? hanno la gamba per il 4-2-3-1 visto che giocano in un 4-3-3? a Gennaio servirebbe veramente un acquisto li al posto dell' andaluso con saelemaker da primo sostituo.



Andrebbero entrambi molto bene. Io personalmente preferisco David Neres ad entrambi, ma dipende dal prezzo. 
Poi magari all'Ajax si può chiedere se hanno intenzione di cedere Antony e a quanto, ma parliamo di cifre già belle corpose. 

A me non dispiacerebbe Sabitzer visto che è forse il miglior esterno "equilibratore" in Europa, e con Saelemaekers più o meno è quella la tipologia di giocatore,ma anche qui, oltre i 30 milioni non andrei


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Novembre 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> ragazzi questa discussione è dell'estate ma il problema ala destra rimane ancora. Purtroppo Samu in un Milan che vuole puntare in alto è inadeguato, perde troppi tempi di gioco e ha pochissimi gol nel sangue. Che ne pensate di Calvin Stengs dell' AZ, in perfetta sintonia con la politica giovani del Milan o Florian Thauvin che potrebbe lasciare a zero l' OM? hanno la gamba per il 4-2-3-1 visto che giocano in un 4-3-3? a Gennaio servirebbe veramente un acquisto li al posto dell' andaluso con saelemaker da primo sostituo.



Tra quei due prendo Thauvin tutta la vita, la morte e l’oltretomba.



DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> Andrebbero entrambi molto bene. Io personalmente preferisco David Neres ad entrambi, ma dipende dal prezzo.
> Poi magari all'Ajax si può chiedere se hanno intenzione di cedere Antony e a quanto, ma parliamo di cifre già belle corpose.
> 
> A me non dispiacerebbe Sabitzer visto che è forse il miglior esterno "equilibratore" in Europa, e con Saelemaekers più o meno è quella la tipologia di giocatore,ma anche qui, oltre i 30 milioni non andrei



Eh beh, Neres andrebbe benissimo anche a me, ma purtroppo mi sa che costa troppo.

L’altro da te nominato invece ha troppi pochi goals e assists nei piedi.


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2020)

Il mercato perfetto a gennaio sarebbe questo.
Via Musacchio dentro Lovato per una quindicina di mln.
Via Samu in prestito in Spagna.
Dentro Thauvin per 5-6 mln con contratto da non più di 4,5 mln (soldi del prestito oneroso presi dall'uscita della bionda).
Szobo bloccato per giugno, 25 mln pagamento della clausola (acquisto obbligato, da fare già i primi di gennaio per non arrivare alla fine di gennaio con un turco già fuori rosa).

Non so cosa vorranno fare col Calha e con Romagna ma non possiamo aspettare i loro comodi e che addirittura possano giocare male giusto per forzare una chiusura quindi dovremo già avere ben chiari i giocatori da prendere anche se io penso che il turco rinnoverà comunque alle cifre che diremo noi perché il Milan non può essere usato se non nella maniera migliore per gli interessi del club.
Perché Thauvin? perché non abbiamo bisogno di un'ala destra fisicamente così prestante, abbiamo bisogno di qualità istantanea, di eleganza, di un certo tipo di gioco offensivo e tremendamente efficace, 10-12 gol, tanti assist, niente di così impossibile per il francese visto che uno come Samu se non fosse uno spaghetto scotto potrebbe pure farne 5-6 con almeno 5-6 assist giocando i minuti che giocava Suso.
Abbiamo bisogno di un cc offensivo capace di dare tanta qualità alla manovra, non un giocatore così simile al Calha ma piuttosto simile all'Ilicic di turno, non velocissimo ma tecnico, con un gran mancino soprattutto dalla distanza, questo perché la velocità e la potenza non manca dall'altra parte, con Leao, Rebic, Hague invece è un altro tipo di giocatore che potrebbe essere quel tipo di profilo lì, non velocissimo ma tecnico, forte, con un QI altissimo e soprattutto un profilo da Milan in tutti i sensi, hard working, ambizioso, di talento vero, non certo un Bertolacci qualsiasi.
Se puntiamo in alto facciamolo bene, perché una squadra che vince 3-1 a Napoli non facendo la partita della vita e giocando praticamente senza un'AD seria ha un margine di miglioramento pazzesco che potrebbe essere raggiunto con un paio di acquisti _paracadute_, per rinforzarci e per evitare di doverla dare vinta a giocatori che o sono con noi o sono contro gli interessi del Milan in pandemia.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Il mercato perfetto a gennaio sarebbe questo.
> Via Musacchio dentro Lovato per una quindicina di mln.
> Via Samu in prestito in Spagna.
> Dentro Thauvin per 5-6 mln con contratto da non più di 4,5 mln (soldi del prestito oneroso presi dall'uscita della bionda).
> ...



Assolutamente perfetto. Con due acquisti azzeccati questa squadra fa della Serie A ciò che il Liverpool di Klopp ha fatto della Premier nel 2019/2020: stupro totale.


----------



## Raryof (24 Novembre 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente perfetto. Con due acquisti azzeccati questa squadra fa della Serie A ciò che il Liverpool di all’opposto ha fatto della Premier nel 2019/2020: stupro totale.



Ricordi nel 2010? prendemmo MVB e Cassano, la storia ritorna sempre, non c'è pezza Max.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (24 Novembre 2020)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ricordi nel 2010? prendemmo MVB e Cassano, la storia ritorna sempre, non c'è pezza Max.



Eh si.

P.s: anche Robinho fu fondamentale. Poi negli anni successivi divenne la versione Brasiliana di Egidio Calloni, ma nell’anno del diciottesimo fu importantissimo.


----------

